# Pseudonyms and pen names



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2006)

Does the founder (or any important member) of your style have a pseudonym or pen name?  And if so, do you know where it came from?

For example, Ch'ang H'on was Gen. Choi's pen name, given to him by his calligraphy teacher, who taught him calligraphy in a blue cottage.  This pen name is used to identify the pattern set and differentiate it from the other kwans.


----------

